# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  New Bullfrog owner -setup questions

## shawnalynn3

Hello!
I purchased 3 bullfrog tadpoles a month or so ago.  I currently have them in a 20 gallon tank of just water.  They all have stronger back legs now and like to hang out in the plants by the top of the water.  So ive been doing a ton of reading on transitioning thier tank to have partial land.  Im still confused though lol.  Im assuming th4 best way it to create a false floor (im still a little confused kn how to do it for bullfrogs) but could i just add some bricks and rocks to create a platform for them.  I dont know whats best at this stage. Thanks for any help! Im very new to all of this.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Emily1

----------


## Emily

I would create partial land with rock or something similar so they have a gradually sloping way to land

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## shawnalynn3

So rocks alone are good enough? I see a lot of tanks with substrate. I want to make it look nicer in the future but just for now wanted to do the rocks.  Also wanted to make sure that a bunch of rocks piled high isnt going to be bad for the aquarium.  Im sure thrse are silly questions- i really have no idea what im doing it seems

----------


## Emily

Rocks are totally fine until they are frogs. Easier to clean haha

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Emily

Something like this



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

Umm, if you are planning on keeping the bullfrogs, either get them 3 separate 150 gallon tanks, or one 450 gallon. Bullfrogs are insanely large and powerful jumpers, and kept in anything smaller than 150 for one or 450 for three, will rub their faces on the glass trying to find more space (especially a group of three in a 20 gallon) and will get nose rub (sores from rubbing their snouts on glass) and will get infected, and without proper vet prescriptions will die, so either get the tanks, or find a way to re home them. Also, these guys need large water areas, so you would have to filter, and still provide land, so it is not worth the trouble of keeping them. Just my two cents

----------


## Emily

That's true for when they get bigger yes, they will definitely  need bigger tanks. You were asking about the transition though right?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Emily

> Umm, if you are planning on keeping the bullfrogs, either get them 3 separate 150 gallon tanks, or one 450 gallon. Bullfrogs are insanely large and powerful jumpers, and kept in anything smaller than 150 for one or 450 for three, will rub their faces on the glass trying to find more space (especially a group of three in a 20 gallon) and will get nose rub (sores from rubbing their snouts on glass) and will get infected, and without proper vet prescriptions will die, so either get the tanks, or find a way to re home them. Also, these guys need large water areas, so you would have to filter, and still provide land, so it is not worth the trouble of keeping them. Just my two cents


33ff333 ew Dr d;st gg questions r 44 rete

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------


## Xavier

> That's true for when they get bigger yes, they will definitely  need bigger tanks. You were asking about the transition though right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I meant when they get to a size where they can jump. (More than they probably can already)

----------


## shawnalynn3

> Umm, if you are planning on keeping the bullfrogs, either get them 3 separate 150 gallon tanks, or one 450 gallon. Bullfrogs are insanely large and powerful jumpers, and kept in anything smaller than 150 for one or 450 for three, will rub their faces on the glass trying to find more space (especially a group of three in a 20 gallon) and will get nose rub (sores from rubbing their snouts on glass) and will get infected, and without proper vet prescriptions will die, so either get the tanks, or find a way to re home them. Also, these guys need large water areas, so you would have to filter, and still provide land, so it is not worth the trouble of keeping them. Just my two cents


i bought them from a pet store as an educational experience for my son who absolutely loves frogs.  I was told that it would be fine to raise them and then release into the wild once they are adults.  So i guess im just wondering about the transition stage right now.  Id like to make thier cage nicer as they get older esp. If i have them until spring but was told they just may be ready in the fall.  :Smile:

----------


## shawnalynn3

Yes, just the transition for now. Thanks so much  :Smile:

----------


## Emily

I think that gibberish post was in my pocket, I apologize  haha. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

If you can find large, smooth rocks for a top shelf, that would be great. Feeding them over the gravel can be dangerous. They are swift, quick darters with their prey and could ingest the rocks accidentally.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

You'll need a good water filter too. Canister filters work best. Dechlorinated water. Change 3/4 of their water weekly.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Xavier

> If you can find large, smooth rocks for a top shelf, that would be great. Feeding them over the gravel can be dangerous. They are swift, quick darters with their prey and could ingest the rocks accidentally.


Or you could use a dish and tweeze feed them, but even then, feeding would be difficult, as I could imagine the bullfrog trying to eat the tweezers anyways

----------


## Emily

As long as the rocks are big enough that they can't be swallowed or you get a big slab that would be fine. Also I sometimes put a thin layer of moist coco husk on top of the rocks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## stupot1610

If you're planning on releasing them make sure to keep them away from any other captive amphibians.
before releasing them you should treat them for Bsal and Bd (chytrid fungus) as the bullfrogs can carry these without showing symptoms then it will spread rapidly through the local amphibians, killing them all.
They can be cured as follows;
Bsal: keep at a constant temperature of 26 degrees centigrade for 10 days.
Bd: treat with anitfungal foot spray from the chemist, one squirt per 100cc of water. Soak them in it for ten minutes every other day for 12 days (6 times total). 
It might seem like a hassle but it is completely necessary.

Stuart

----------


## Heather

You can have them swab tested if you're skeptical.

----------

